# Find the Difference (Photoshop)... :)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thought this might be fun.
There are at least 10 differences in the 2 photos below (12 actually). Some are more obvious than others....
How many can you find?


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I think the udder is different on the white goat?
The horn (and lack thereof) on the brown.....
That's all I've noticed.....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The white goat doesn't have a collar on in the 2nd pic.
There looks to be something around the brown goats neck in the first pic that there isn't in the 2nd...Can't tell what it is though :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

There is something in front of the brown doe... it's red..


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL If you want to see the solution, scroll down... 

If you guys enjoyed this, let me know, and I can post another one.


----------

